# FITA 700+ list



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Reo Wilde scored 711 today in 2x50m.
I wonder if we should start keeping track of all 700+ scores at Fita stars, like we do for Fita 1440, since there is no official world competitions for compound 144 any more.


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

Your number is too low. It should be 710 to be meaningful.

Just like 1300 in recurve is no longer meaningful. 1350 should be the new benchmark.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Well then, anything over 700 (700 not included ), but keeping track of Xes and 10s as well should do the trick.
Let me post the scores from Porec today and we'll see how the list fills up in the next few months:

COMPOUND MEN:
---------------
1. *Reo Wilde*, USA, (Hoyt) ...................... *711* (10s:64, Xes:30)
2. Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)........ 707 (10s:59, Xes:30)
3. Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)............... 707 (10s:59, Xes:17)
4. Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Bow?)............. 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
5. Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews).............. 704 (10s:58, Xes:27)
6. Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bow?) ............... 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
7. Patrick Laursen, DEN, (Bow?) ................ 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
8. Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) ................. 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
9. Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) ................... 702 (10s:54, Xes:22)
10. Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)........... 701 (10s:53, Xes:27)


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

...or how about the top of the top scores only? Meaning, world cup stages, world championships, and continental chapmionships only? No FITA star small tournaments, only ones that count at the highest level?


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

Your long list proves my point- this should be a 710+ list, 700 is too low.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Mithril said:


> Your long list proves my point- this should be a 710+ list, 700 is too low.


10 shooters is long?
Hm, I take it you didn't see the Full Fita Compound men list that Victor has been updating?
I predict the list won't go over 30 shooters if we stick to the high-profile competition results ONLY.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd be wondering how long FITA keeps the 50m compound.


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

Dado said:


> 10 shooters is long?
> Hm, I take it you didn't see the Full Fita Compound men list that Victor has been updating?
> I predict the list won't go over 30 shooters if we stick to the high-profile competition results ONLY.


The score is too low because the round is barely a month old, and you ALREADY have 10 shooters on it. 

Set low benchmarks, see where you get. 710 is a better benchmark.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Well, I think there are only handful of people in the world that can shoot more than 710 at a high profile competition...
Lets just wait and see. World Cup Stage 2 will happen soon enough.


Mithril said:


> The score is too low because the round is barely a month old, and you ALREADY have 10 shooters on it.
> 
> Set low benchmarks, see where you get. 710 is a better benchmark.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Not sure where else would they go. 90m is challenging, but too far for the current "viewer-friendly" policy...



Beastmaster said:


> I'd be wondering how long FITA keeps the 50m compound.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

There still are FITA star 1440's....


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

After seeing the scores from Porec. I would have to say that a 710 is to high. You would only have 1 shooter on the list. remember that this is a WORLD CLASS event. 700 may be a bit low, but around a 705 I think would be a better fit. But at the same time the number 700 is much easier to keep up with. Just my opinion.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Pls note that there is no meaning in considering the 50 mt round any different than a 70 mt round. Scores at 70 and 50 have proven in the past to be very similar, and compound have shot at 70 more than 18 years... So, it is quite easy to check what the level should be for 72 arrows at 50, as we have hundreds of competitions shot in the 70 to analize. 
As a standard parameter everywere, 2 x 70 mt (144 arrows) have been and are considered = to 1 x FITA round (144 arrows) for men. So, 2x700=1400. 
But, for sure o the result over 72 arrows is statistically easier to be reached than over 144 arrows... 
Then,to define " high profile competition" is difficult, if you separate it from FITA definition. All competions registerd for world records recognition and FITA Target Awards are are "hig profile" by definition, as they can produce "World records".

Conclusion: we never kept a list of >700 Compound shooters in 70 mt round, but if it existed, it was going to be almost identical to the >1400 list, with probably very few names added. No use. The only real round to credit top shooters is and will remain the FITA round, 144 arrows at 4 distances, IMHO.

By the way, as someone already told, how long will a 50 mt round for Compound with 72 arrows only stay in the FITA rules? 
Not so long, for sure, as of so many different reasons that are even uselss to explain.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Well Vitorio, I partially agree with what you say, however, 2x50m is now exclusively a compound round, which IMO makes it more special than 2x70m.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

European grand prix, only two 700 scores. No high scores.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Dado said:


> European grand prix, only two 700 scores. No high scores.


Not many compound archers, and some wind.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

COMPOUND MEN:
---------------
Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) ...................... 711 (10s:64, Xes:30)
Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE)..............709
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt).....................709
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)........ 707 (10s:59, Xes:30)
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)............... 707 (10s:59, Xes:17)
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Bow?)............. 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews).............. 704 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bow?) ............... 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (Bow?) ................ 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) ......................703
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) ................. 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) ................... 702 (10s:54, Xes:22)
Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)........... 701 (10s:53, Xes:27)


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice, just bold the newcomers so we can keep track. Did Christopher Perkins shoot a FITA star event?


x-hunta said:


> COMPOUND MEN:
> ---------------
> Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) ...................... 711 (10s:64, Xes:30)
> *Christopher Perkins,* CAN (PSE)..............709
> ...


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

what happened to Rodger Willett 708 from earler this year


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Dado said:


> Nice, just bold the newcomers so we can keep track. Did Christopher Perkins shoot a FITA star event?


It was Canadian Senior Worlds trails, so yes it was a Star.


----------



## puddin (Aug 8, 2004)

x-hunta said:


> COMPOUND MEN:
> ---------------
> Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) ...................... 711 (10s:64, Xes:30)
> Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE)..............709
> ...


Shaun Teasdale from NZL shoots a bowtech, and Nano Pros


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Was it a Fita star?


featherlite said:


> what happened to Rodger Willett 708 from earler this year


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

x-hunta;1061025430]COMPOUND MEN:
Aaron Groce, USA Hoyt .......................701
Garrett Abernethy, USA Hoyt.................701
---------------
Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) ...................... 711 (10s:64, Xes:30)
Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE)..............709
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt).....................709
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)........ 707 (10s:59, Xes:30)
Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)............... 707 (10s:59, Xes:17)
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Bow?)............. 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews).............. 704 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bow?) ............... 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (Bow?) ................ 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) ......................703
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) ................. 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) ................... 702 (10s:54, Xes:22)
Aaron Groce, USA Hoyt UE....................701
Garrett Abernethy, USA Hoyt.................701
Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)........... 701 (10s:53, Xes:27)


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

17 male archers >700 at Antalya World Cup today....


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Two women have cracked have reached 700 also. Gladys Willems (BEL) 700 and Jamie Van Natta (USA) back to back 701 and 702.

Jamie Van Natta USA 702
Gladys Willems BEL 700


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok, here's the updated list, 24 shooters total over 700.

COMPOUND MEN:

*Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) ..................... 711 (10s:64, Xes:30)*
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)................ 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt)...................... 710 (10s:62, Xes:26)
Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE)..............709
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt).................... 709
Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)........... 709 (10s:61, Xes:28) 
Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) ................... 708 (10s: 60, Xes:28)
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)........ 708 (10s:60, Xes:26)
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Bow?)............. 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Gheydi Majid, IRI, (Bow?)....................... 706 (10s:58, Xes:28)
Peter Elzinga, NED, (Hoyt)...................... 705 (10s:57, Xes:19)
Jorge Jimenez, ESA (Hoyt)...................... 705 (10s:57, Xes:21)
Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews)............... 704 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Kyritsoglou Sam, BEL (Bow?).................. 704 (10s:56, Xes23)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bow?) ................ 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (Bow?) ................. 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) .................. 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Paul Titcher, GER (Bow?)........................ 703 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Boe Morten, NOR (PSE).......................... 703 (10s:55,Xes:23)
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) ..................... 702 (10s:54, Xes:22)
Aaron Groce, USA Hoyt UE...................... 701
Garrett Abernethy, USA Hoyt................... 701
Davarci Ali, TUR (Bow?).......................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:25)
Reeders Loyd, RSA (Bow?)...................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:22)


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

When did this happen? Not at least during the WC Stage 2, none of the women shot over 700 there.



lcv said:


> Two women have cracked have reached 700 also. Gladys Willems (BEL) 700 and Jamie Van Natta (USA) back to back 701 and 702.
> 
> Jamie Van Natta USA 702
> Gladys Willems BEL 700


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Dado said:


> When did this happen? Not at least during the WC Stage 2, none of the women shot over 700 there.


Jamie shot here's at the Gold Cup last month.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

I know she shot 700 during a Star FITA tournament at my club. Peter Elzinga and Sander Dolderman shot their 707 world record (which was broken a week later) at that tournament. Cadet Mike Schloesser shot 702.

Look at page 5 of the results: http://www.handboogsport.nl/wedstri...ympische_Ronde_Almere,_16_+_17_april_2011.pdf


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Italian Junior *Luca Fanti* shot 700 at the Europena Junior Cup in Armenia last month: http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2011/114/IQCJM.pdf?time=2011-05-18+11:35:36


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Looks to me like a second member of the Band of Sisters also shot a 700 at the Gold Cup with a 348/352 in the first half. So we need to add Erika Anschutz into the mix for the ladies. I apologise to Erika for not seeing that before. 

Jamie Van Natta 702
Gladys Willems 700
Erika Anschutz 700


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok another update, everyone that shot more than 700 are in the list now.
COMPOUND MEN:

*Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) .................... 711 (10s:64, Xes:30)*
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)............... 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt)...................... 710 (10s:62, Xes:26)
Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE).............. 709
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt).................... 709
Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)........... 709 (10s:61, Xes:28) 
Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) ................... 708 (10s: 60, Xes:28)
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)....... 708 (10s:60, Xes:26)
Peter Elzinga, NED, (Hoyt).................... 707
Sander Dolderman, NED, (Bow?)............ 707 
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Bow?)............ 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Gheydi Majid, IRI, (Bow?)..................... 706 (10s:58, Xes:28)
Jorge Jimenez, ESA (Hoyt).................... 705 (10s:57, Xes:21)
Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews).............. 704 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Kyritsoglou Sam, BEL (Bow?)................. 704 (10s:56, Xes23)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bow?) ............... 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (Bow?) ................ 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) ................. 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Paul Titcher, GER (Bow?)....................... 703 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Boe Morten, NOR (PSE)......................... 703 (10s:55,Xes:23)
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) ................... 702 (10s:54, Xes:22)
Aaron Groce, USA Hoyt UE..................... 701
Garrett Abernethy, USA Hoyt.................. 701
Davarci Ali, TUR (Bow?)......................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:25)
Reeders Loyd, RSA (Bow?)..................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:22)


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

700+ list should include 700 shooters, IMHO


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Well as odd as it sounds, I figured not to.



Vittorio said:


> 700+ list should include 700 shooters, IMHO


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Andrew Fagan (Hoyt) Canada, shot 701 today. 54 10s, and I think 27X.


----------



## Pete M. (Jan 2, 2009)

Jari Haavisto (Hoyt) Finland, shot 702, last weekend. 54 10s, 24Xs.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Maybe you should make your list starting at 708  

That's a good number, 59 average per end, easy to compare to the elimination round (59 x 5 = 145).


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

COMPOUND MEN:

*Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) .................... 711 (10s:64, Xes:30)*
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)............... 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt)...................... 710 (10s:62, Xes:26)
Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE).............. 709
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt).................... 709
Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)........... 709 (10s:61, Xes:28) 
Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) ................... 708 (10s: 60, Xes:28)
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)....... 708 (10s:60, Xes:26)
Peter Elzinga, NED, (Hoyt).................... 707
Sander Dolderman, NED, (Bow?)............ 707 
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Bow?)............ 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Gheydi Majid, IRI, (Bow?)..................... 706 (10s:58, Xes:28)
Jorge Jimenez, ESA (Hoyt).................... 705 (10s:57, Xes:21)
Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews).............. 704 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Kyritsoglou Sam, BEL (Bow?)................. 704 (10s:56, Xes23)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bow?) ............... 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (Bow?) ................ 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) ................. 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Paul Titcher, GER (Bow?)....................... 703 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Boe Morten, NOR (PSE)......................... 703 (10s:55,Xes:23)
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) ................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Jari Haavisto, FIN, (Hoyt)...................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:24)
Aaron Groce, USA Hoyt UE..................... 701
Garrett Abernethy, USA Hoyt.................. 701
Davarci Ali, TUR (Bow?)......................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:25)
Reeders Loyd, RSA (Bow?)..................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Andrew Fagan, CAN (Hoyt).................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:27)


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Luigi Dragoni, ITA, (Mathews) ....... 701 (10s:53, Xes:16)

Today


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) .................... 711 (10s:64, Xes:30)*
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)............... 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt)...................... 710 (10s:62, Xes:26)
Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE).............. 709
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt).................... 709
Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)........... 709 (10s:61, Xes:28) 
Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) ................... 708 (10s: 60, Xes:28)
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)....... 708 (10s:60, Xes:26)
Peter Elzinga, NED, (Hoyt).................... 707
Sander Dolderman, NED, (Bow?)............ 707 
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Bow?)............ 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Gheydi Majid, IRI, (Bow?)..................... 706 (10s:58, Xes:28)
Jorge Jimenez, ESA (Hoyt).................... 705 (10s:57, Xes:21)
Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews).............. 704 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Kyritsoglou Sam, BEL (Bow?)................. 704 (10s:56, Xes23)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bow?) ............... 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (Bow?) ................ 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) ................. 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Paul Titcher, GER (Bow?)....................... 703 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Boe Morten, NOR (PSE)......................... 703 (10s:55,Xes:23)
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) ................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Jari Haavisto, FIN, (Hoyt)...................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:24)
Aaron Groce, USA Hoyt UE..................... 701
Garrett Abernethy, USA Hoyt.................. 701
Davarci Ali, TUR (Bow?)......................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:25)
Reeders Loyd, RSA (Bow?)..................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Andrew Fagan, CAN (Hoyt).................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:27)
Luigi Dragoni, ITA, (Mathews) ................ 701 (10s:53, Xes:16)


World Championships are in a week, I wonder how many new 700plus would we have? Currently, the list is still under 30 shooters.


----------



## puddin (Aug 8, 2004)

Dado said:


> *Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) .................... 711 (10s:64, Xes:30)*
> Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)............... 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
> Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt)...................... 710 (10s:62, Xes:26)
> Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE).............. 709
> ...


added Shaun's bow. Although he will be shooting a PSE dominator in Italy


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Adding scores from the Nor'Easter

Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) .................... 711 (10s:64, Xes:30)
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)....... 711
Dave Cousins, USA (Hoyt).....................711
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)............... 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt)...................... 710 (10s:62, Xes:26)
Jesse Broadwater, USA (Hoyt)...............710
Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE).............. 709
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt).................... 709
Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)........... 709 (10s:61, Xes:28)
Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) ................... 708 (10s: 60, Xes:28)
Roger Willet Jr., USA (Hoyt)...................707
Peter Elzinga, NED, (Hoyt).................... 707
Sander Dolderman, NED, (Bow?)............ 707
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Bow?)............ 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Gheydi Majid, IRI, (Bow?)..................... 706 (10s:58, Xes:28)
Jorge Jimenez, ESA (Hoyt).................... 705 (10s:57, Xes:21)
Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews).............. 704 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Kyritsoglou Sam, BEL (Bow?)................. 704 (10s:56, Xes23)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bowtech) ............... 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (Bow?) ................ 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) ................. 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Paul Titcher, GER (Bow?)....................... 703 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Boe Morten, NOR (PSE)......................... 703 (10s:55,Xes:23)
Logan Wilde, USA (Hoyt)........................703
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) ................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Jari Haavisto, FIN, (Hoyt)...................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:24)
Aaron Groce, USA Hoyt UE..................... 701
Garrett Abernethy, USA Hoyt.................. 701
Davarci Ali, TUR (Bow?)........................ . 701 (10s:54,Xes:25)
Reeders Loyd, RSA (Bow?)..................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Andrew Fagan, CAN (Hoyt).................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:27)
Luigi Dragoni, ITA, (Mathews) ................ 701 (10s:53, Xes:16)
Keith Trail USA, (Hoyt)............................701

Reo also shot a 711 for the second time.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

New world record for Reo Wilde, 714, today in Turin Italy!!!
And some new names to the list.

*Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) .................... 714 *(10s:66, Xes:37)
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)....... 711
Dave Cousins, USA (Hoyt).....................711
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)............... 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt)...................... 710 (10s:62, Xes:26)
Jesse Broadwater, USA (Hoyt)...............710 (10s:63, Xes:42)
Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE).............. 709
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt).................... 709
Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)........... 709 (10s:61, Xes:28)
Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) ................... 708 (10s: 60, Xes:28)
Roger Willet Jr., USA (Hoyt)...................707
Peter Elzinga, NED, (Hoyt).................... 707
Sander Dolderman, NED, (Bow?)............ 707
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Bow?)............ 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Gheydi Majid, IRI, (Bow?)..................... 706 (10s:58, Xes:28)
Jorge Jimenez, ESA (Hoyt).................... 705 (10s:57, Xes:21)
Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews).............. 705 (10s:58, Xes:22)
Pierre Julien Deloche, (bow?)................ 705 (10s:58, Xes:31)
Kyritsoglou Sam, BEL (Bow?)................. 704 (10s:56, Xes23)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bowtech) ........... 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Kazempoor Amir, IRI, (bow?).................. 704 (10s:57, Xes:24)
Simon Rousseau, CAN, (bow?)................ 704 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Duncan Busby, ENG, (bow?)................... 704 (10s:56, Xes:30)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (Bow?) ................ 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) ................. 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Paul Titcher, GER (Bow?)....................... 703 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Boe Morten, NOR (PSE)......................... 703 (10s:55,Xes:23)
Logan Wilde, USA (Hoyt)........................ 703
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) ................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Jari Haavisto, FIN, (Hoyt)...................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:29)
Alvarado Gerardo, MEX (bow?)............... 702 (10s:55, Xes:18)
Aaron Groce, USA Hoyt UE..................... 701
Garrett Abernethy, USA Hoyt.................. 701
Davarci Ali, TUR (Bow?)........................ . 701 (10s:54,Xes:25)
Reeders Loyd, RSA (Bow?)..................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Andrew Fagan, CAN (Hoyt).................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:27)
Luigi Dragoni, ITA, (Mathews) ................ 701 (10s:53, Xes:16)
Keith Trail USA, (Hoyt) ......................... 701
Septimus Cilliers, RSA, (bow?)................ 701 (10s:54, Xes:29)
Ressar Evert, EST, (bow?)..................... 701 (10s:54, Xes:25)
Badenhorst Gabriel, RSA, (bow?)............. 701 (10s:53, Xes:28)


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

41 shooters and the round isnt even 6 months old, 705 or 708 would be a better benchmark IMHO.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Well, top 50 could be a way to go here.



x-hunta said:


> 41 shooters and the round isnt even 6 months old, 705 or 708 would be a better benchmark IMHO.


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it wont be long before they switch to a 60cm face at 50m.

Also, I fixed the South Africans on the list:
Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) .................... 714 (10s:66, Xes:37)
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)....... 711
Dave Cousins, USA (Hoyt).....................711
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)............... 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt)...................... 710 (10s:62, Xes:26)
Jesse Broadwater, USA (Hoyt)...............710 (10s:63, Xes:42)
Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE).............. 709
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt).................... 709
Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)........... 709 (10s:61, Xes:28)
Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) ................... 708 (10s: 60, Xes:28)
Roger Willet Jr., USA (Hoyt)...................707
Peter Elzinga, NED, (Hoyt).................... 707
Sander Dolderman, NED, (Bow?)............ 707
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Bow?)............ 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Gheydi Majid, IRI, (Bow?)..................... 706 (10s:58, Xes:28)
Jorge Jimenez, ESA (Hoyt).................... 705 (10s:57, Xes:21)
Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews).............. 705 (10s:58, Xes:22)
Pierre Julien Deloche, (bow?)................ 705 (10s:58, Xes:31)
Kyritsoglou Sam, BEL (Bow?)................. 704 (10s:56, Xes23)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bowtech) ........... 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Kazempoor Amir, IRI, (bow?).................. 704 (10s:57, Xes:24)
Simon Rousseau, CAN, (bow?)................ 704 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Duncan Busby, ENG, (bow?)................... 704 (10s:56, Xes:30)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (Bow?) ................ 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) ................. 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Paul Titcher, GER (Bow?)....................... 703 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Boe Morten, NOR (PSE)......................... 703 (10s:55,Xes:23)
Logan Wilde, USA (Hoyt)........................ 703
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) ................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Jari Haavisto, FIN, (Hoyt)...................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:29)
Alvarado Gerardo, MEX (bow?)............... 702 (10s:55, Xes:18)
Aaron Groce, USA Hoyt UE..................... 701
Garrett Abernethy, USA Hoyt.................. 701
Davarci Ali, TUR (Bow?)........................ . 701 (10s:54,Xes:25)
*Lloyd* Reeders Loyd, RSA (Hoyt)..................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Andrew Fagan, CAN (Hoyt).................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:27)
Luigi Dragoni, ITA, (Mathews) ................ 701 (10s:53, Xes:16)
Keith Trail USA, (Hoyt) ......................... 701
Septimus Cilliers, RSA, (Hoyt)................ 701 (10s:54, Xes:29)
Ressar Evert, EST, (bow?)..................... 701 (10s:54, Xes:25)
*Gabriel* Badenhorst, RSA, (Bowtech)............. 701 (10s:53, Xes:28)


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

*Compound men:*

*1.*_ Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) ................... *714* (10s:66, Xes:37)_
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)....... 711
Dave Cousins, USA (Hoyt).....................711
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)............... 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt)...................... 710 (10s:62, Xes:26)
Jesse Broadwater, USA (Hoyt)...............710 (10s:63, Xes:42)
Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE).............. 709
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt).................... 709
Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)............ 709 (10s:61, Xes:28)
*10.* Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) .............. 708 (10s: 60, Xes:28)
Roger Willet Jr., USA (Hoyt)...................707
Peter Elzinga, NED, (Hoyt).................... 707
Sander Dolderman, NED, (Bow?)............ 707
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Bow?)............ 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Gheydi Majid, IRI, (Bow?)..................... 706 (10s:58, Xes:28)
Jorge Jimenez, ESA (Hoyt).................... 705 (10s:57, Xes:21)
Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews).............. 705 (10s:58, Xes:22)
Pierre Julien Deloche, (bow?)................ 705 (10s:58, Xes:31)
Kyritsoglou Sam, BEL (Bow?)................. 704 (10s:56, Xes23)
*20. *Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bowtech) ...... 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Kazempoor Amir, IRI, (bow?).................. 704 (10s:57, Xes:24)
Simon Rousseau, CAN, (bow?)................ 704 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Duncan Busby, ENG, (bow?)................... 704 (10s:56, Xes:30)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (Bow?) ................ 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) ................. 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Paul Titcher, GER (Bow?)....................... 703 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Boe Morten, NOR (PSE)......................... 703 (10s:55,Xes:23)
Logan Wilde, USA (Hoyt)....................... 703
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) ................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:22)
*30. *Jari Haavisto, FIN, (Hoyt)................. 702 (10s:54,Xes:29)
Alvarado Gerardo, MEX (bow?)............... 702 (10s:55, Xes:18)
Aaron Groce, USA Hoyt UE..................... 701
Garrett Abernethy, USA Hoyt.................. 701
Davarci Ali, TUR (Bow?)........................ . 701 (10s:54,Xes:25)
Lloyd Reeders Loyd, RSA (Hoyt)............... 701 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Andrew Fagan, CAN (Hoyt).................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:27)
Luigi Dragoni, ITA, (Mathews) ................ 701 (10s:53, Xes:16)
Keith Trail USA, (Hoyt) ......................... 701
Septimus Cilliers, RSA, (Hoyt)................. 701 (10s:54, Xes:29)
*40.* Ressar Evert, EST, (bow?)................ 701 (10s:54, Xes:25)
Gabriel Badenhorst, RSA, (Bowtech)......... 701 (10s:53, Xes:28) 
------------------------------------------------------

*Compound Women:*

*1.* _Jamie Van Natta, USA, (hoyt)......................* 702*_


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

From Universiad Games in Shenzhen, China:

MIN Lihong - KOR - 703 -(10's:56, Xes:28)
PLANNICK Zachary - USA - 701 - (10's:53, Xes:25)


----------



## Pete M. (Jan 2, 2009)

Marko Järvenpää, FIN (Hoyt), shot 702 (55:10s, 31:Xes)


----------



## Metzkitz (Dec 30, 2007)

Evert Ressar, EST (Hoyt), shot 703 (Estonian ranking)
Contender Elite, Stan SX-2, Protour X10


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Simon Rousseau shots a Mathews unless he switched recently


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Lookinforlunker said:


> Simon Rousseau shots a Mathews unless he switched recently


Well, he has a Hoyt in his hands in the video from Ogden...


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

*Compound men:*

*1.*_ Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) ................... *714* (10s:66, Xes:37)_
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)....... 711
Dave Cousins, USA (Hoyt).....................711
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)............... 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt)..................... 710 (10s:62, Xes:26)
Jesse Broadwater, USA (Hoyt)............... 710 (10s:63, Xes:42)
Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE).............. 709
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt).................... 709
Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)............ 709 (10s:61, Xes:28)
*10.* Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) .............. 708 (10s: 60, Xes:28)
Roger Willet Jr., USA (Hoyt)...................707
Peter Elzinga, NED, (Hoyt).................... 707
Sander Dolderman, NED, (Bow?)............. 707
Logan Wilde, USA (Hoyt)...................... 707 (10s:59, Xes:26)
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Bow?)............ 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Gheydi Majid, IRI, (Bow?)..................... 706 (10s:58, Xes:28)
Jorge Jimenez, ESA (Hoyt).................... 705 (10s:57, Xes:21)
Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews).............. 705 (10s:58, Xes:22)
Pierre Julien Deloche, (bow?)................. 705 (10s:58, Xes:31)
*20. *Kyritsoglou Sam, BEL (Bow?)............ 704 (10s:56, Xes23)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bowtech) ........... 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Kazempoor Amir, IRI, (bow?).................. 704 (10s:57, Xes:24)
Simon Rousseau, CAN, (bow?)................ 704 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Duncan Busby, ENG, (bow?)................... 704 (10s:56, Xes:30)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (Bow?) ................ 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) ................. 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Paul Titcher, GER (Bow?)....................... 703 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Boe Morten, NOR (PSE)......................... 703 (10s:55,Xes:23)
Ressar Evert, EST, (hoyt)...................... 703
*30. *MIN Lihong, KOR, (bow?).................. 703 (10s:56, Xes:28)
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) .................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Jari Haavisto, FIN, (Hoyt)...................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:29)
Alvarado Gerardo, MEX (bow?)................ 702 (10s:55, Xes:18)
Marko Järvenpää, FIN (Hoyt), ................ 702 (10s:55, Xes:31) 
Aaron Groce, USA Hoyt UE..................... 701
Garrett Abernethy, USA Hoyt.................. 701
Davarci Ali, TUR (Bow?)....................... . 701 (10s:54,Xes:25)
Lloyd Reeders Loyd, RSA (Hoyt).............. 701 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Andrew Fagan, CAN (Hoyt).................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:27)
*40. *Luigi Dragoni, ITA, (Mathews) .......... 701 (10s:53, Xes:16)
Keith Trail USA, (Hoyt) ......................... 701
Septimus Cilliers, RSA, (Hoyt)................. 701 (10s:54, Xes:29)
Gabriel Badenhorst, RSA, (Bowtech)......... 701 (10s:53, Xes:28) 
44. Plannick Zachary, USA, (bow?).......... 701 (10s:53, Xes:25) 
------------------------------------------------------

*Compound Women:*

*1.* _Jamie Van Natta, USA, (hoyt)......................* 702*_


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I wonder if the #50 could be broken by Shanghai?


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Stash said:


> Well, he has a Hoyt in his hands in the video from Ogden...


Well, I guess he did switch or in this case saw the light.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Lookinforlunker said:


> Well, I guess he did switch or in this case saw the light.


Hes been shooting an Alphaelite since the new year...


----------



## JDIII (Jan 19, 2010)

> Plannick Zachary, USA, (bow?).......... 701 (10s:53, Xes:25)


Zack Plannick shoots a Martin ShadowCat.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

*Compound men:*

*1.*_ Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) ................... *714* (10s:66, Xes:37)_
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)....... 711
Dave Cousins, USA (Hoyt).....................711
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)............... 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt)..................... 710 (10s:62, Xes:26)
Jesse Broadwater, USA (Hoyt)............... 710 (10s:63, Xes:42)
Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE).............. 709
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt).................... 709
Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)............ 709 (10s:61, Xes:28)
*10.* Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) .............. 708 (10s: 60, Xes:28)
Pierre Julien Deloche, (bow?)................. 708 (10s:60, Xes:28)
Roger Willet Jr., USA (Hoyt)...................707
Peter Elzinga, NED, (Hoyt).................... 707
Sander Dolderman, NED, (Bow?)............. 707
Logan Wilde, USA (Hoyt)...................... 707 (10s:59, Xes:26)
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Bow?)............ 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Gheydi Majid, IRI, (Bow?)..................... 706 (10s:58, Xes:28)
Jorge Jimenez, ESA (Hoyt).................... 705 (10s:57, Xes:21)
Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews).............. 705 (10s:58, Xes:22)
*20. *Kyritsoglou Sam, BEL (Bow?)............ 704 (10s:56, Xes23)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bowtech) ........... 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Kazempoor Amir, IRI, (bow?).................. 704 (10s:57, Xes:24)
Simon Rousseau, CAN, (bow?)................ 704 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Duncan Busby, ENG, (bow?)................... 704 (10s:56, Xes:30)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (Bow?) ................ 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) ................. 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Paul Titcher, GER (Bow?)....................... 703 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Boe Morten, NOR (PSE)......................... 703 (10s:55,Xes:23)
Ressar Evert, EST, (hoyt)...................... 703
*30. *MIN Lihong, KOR, (bow?).................. 703 (10s:56, Xes:28)
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) .................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Jari Haavisto, FIN, (Hoyt)...................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:29)
Alvarado Gerardo, MEX (bow?)................ 702 (10s:55, Xes:18)
Marko Järvenpää, FIN (Hoyt), ................ 702 (10s:55, Xes:31) 
Aaron Groce, USA Hoyt UE..................... 701
Garrett Abernethy, USA Hoyt.................. 701
Davarci Ali, TUR (Bow?)....................... . 701 (10s:54,Xes:25)
Lloyd Reeders Loyd, RSA (Hoyt).............. 701 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Andrew Fagan, CAN (Hoyt).................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:27)
*40. *Luigi Dragoni, ITA, (Mathews) .......... 701 (10s:53, Xes:16)
Keith Trail USA, (Hoyt) ......................... 701
Septimus Cilliers, RSA, (Hoyt)................. 701 (10s:54, Xes:29)
Gabriel Badenhorst, RSA, (Bowtech)......... 701 (10s:53, Xes:28) 
44. Plannick Zachary, USA, (Martin)......... 701 (10s:53, Xes:25) 
------------------------------------------------------

*Compound Women:*

*1.* _Jamie Van Natta, USA, (hoyt)......................* 703 (10s:55, Xes:29)*_


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) ................... 714 (10s:66, Xes:37)
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)....... 711
Dave Cousins, USA (Hoyt).....................711
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)............... 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt)..................... 710 (10s:62, Xes:26)
Jesse Broadwater, USA (Hoyt)............... 710 (10s:63, Xes:42)
Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE).............. 709
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt).................... 709
Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)............ 709 (10s:61, Xes:28)
10. Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) .............. 708 (10s: 60, Xes:28)
Pierre Julien Deloche, (bow?)................. 708 (10s:60, Xes:28)
Roger Willet Jr., USA (Hoyt)...................707
Peter Elzinga, NED, (Hoyt).................... 707
Sander Dolderman, NED, (Bow?)............. 707
Logan Wilde, USA (Hoyt)...................... 707 (10s:59, Xes:26)
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Bow?)............ 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Gheydi Majid, IRI, (Bow?)..................... 706 (10s:58, Xes:28)
Jorge Jimenez, ESA (Hoyt).................... 705 (10s:57, Xes:21)
Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews).............. 705 (10s:58, Xes:22)
20. Kyritsoglou Sam, BEL (Bow?)............ 704 (10s:56, Xes23)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bowtech) ........... 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Kazempoor Amir, IRI, (bow?).................. 704 (10s:57, Xes:24)
Simon Rousseau, CAN, (bow?)................ 704 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Duncan Busby, ENG, (bow?)................... 704 (10s:56, Xes:30)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (Bow?) ................ 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) ................. 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Paul Titcher, GER (Bow?)....................... 703 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Boe Morten, NOR (PSE)......................... 703 (10s:55,Xes:23)
Ressar Evert, EST, (hoyt)...................... 703
30. MIN Lihong, KOR, (bow?).................. 703 (10s:56, Xes:28)
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) .................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Jari Haavisto, FIN, (Hoyt)...................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:29)
Alvarado Gerardo, MEX (bow?)................ 702 (10s:55, Xes:18)
Marko Järvenpää, FIN (Hoyt), ................ 702 (10s:55, Xes:31) 
Aaron Groce, USA Hoyt UE..................... 701
Garrett Abernethy, USA Hoyt.................. 701
Davarci Ali, TUR (Bow?)....................... . 701 (10s:54,Xes:25)
Lloyd Reeders Loyd, RSA (Hoyt).............. 701 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Andrew Fagan, CAN (Hoyt).................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:27)
40. Luigi Dragoni, ITA, (Mathews) .......... 701 (10s:53, Xes:16)
Keith Trail USA, (Hoyt) ......................... 701
Septimus Cilliers, RSA, (Hoyt)................. 701 (10s:54, Xes:29)
Gabriel Badenhorst, RSA, (Bowtech)......... 701 (10s:53, Xes:28) 
44. Plannick Zachary, USA, (Martin)......... 701 (10s:53, Xes:25) 
Craig Voorn, CAN, (Hoyt)........................701


----------



## schnefeld (Nov 11, 2009)

Patrick Laursen is shooting the PSE dominator hybrid bow


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Scott Starnes should be on this list. I know he shot + 700 both days at this years North Region Outdoor Target. He did so last year as well.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

1. Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE).............. 715 ( 10s:67, Xes:37) NEW WORLD RECORD 
Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) ............................ 714 (10s:66, Xes:37)
Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt).......................... 714 (10s:66, Xes:34) 
Pierre Julien Deloche, (Hoyt)...................... 713 (10s:65, Xes:35)
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)........... 711
Dave Cousins, USA (Hoyt)......................... 711
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)................... 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
Jesse Broadwater, USA (Hoyt)................... 710 (10s:63, Xes:42)
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt)......................... 709
10.Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)........... 709 (10s:61, Xes:28)
Peter Elzinga, NED, (Hoyt)......................... 709 
Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) ....................... 708 (10s: 60, Xes:28)
Roger Willet Jr., USA (Hoyt)...................... 707
Sander Dolderman, NED, (Hoyt)................. 707
Logan Wilde, USA (Hoyt).......................... 707 (10s:59, Xes:26)
Mike Schloesser, NED, (Hoyt).................... 707 (10s:59, Xes:24)
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Hoyt)................. 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Gheydi Majid, IRI, (Bow?)......................... 706 (10s:58, Xes:28)
Jorge Jimenez, ESA (Hoyt)........................ 705 (10s:57, Xes:21)
20.Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews)............. 705 (10s:58, Xes:22)
Kim Jongho, KOR, (Hoyt)........................... 704 (10s:59, Xes:28)
Hee Young Choi, KOR, (Hoyt)..................... 704 (10s:56, Xes:25)
Kyritsoglou Sam, BEL (Bow?)..................... 704 (10s:56, Xes23)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bowtech) .............. 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Kazempoor Amir, IRI, (bow?).................... 704 (10s:57, Xes:24)
DP Bierman, RSA, (bow?)......................... 704 (10s:57 Xes:23)
Simon Rousseau, CAN, (Hoyt)................... 704 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Duncan Busby, ENG, (bow?)....................... 704 (10s:56, Xes:30)
Alvarado Gerardo, MEX, (Hoyt).................. 704 (10s:56, Xes:17)
30.Alexander Dambaev, RUS, (bow?)......... 703 (10s:55, Xes:31)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (bow?) .................... 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Njaal Aamaas, NOR, (bow?)....................... 703 (10s:55, Xes:23)
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) ..................... 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Paul Titcher, GER (Bowtech)...................... 703 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Boe Morten, NOR, (PSE)............................ 703 (10s:55,Xes:23)
Ressar Evert, EST, (hoyt).......................... 703
MIN Lihong, KOR, (Hoyt)............................ 703 (10s:56, Xes:28)
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) ....................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Jari Haavisto, FIN, (Hoyt).......................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:29)
40.Marko Järvenpää, FIN, (Hoyt), ............. 702 (10s:55, Xes:31) 
Aaron Groce, USA, (Hoyt)........................ 701
Garrett Abernethy, USA, (Hoyt)................ 701
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (bow?).................... 701 (10s:54, Xes:26)
Davarci Ali, TUR (Bow?)........................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:25)
Lloyd Reeders Loyd, RSA (Hoyt)............... 701 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Gabriel Badenhorst, RSA, (Bowtech)......... 701 (10s:54, Xes:21)
Andrew Fagan, CAN (Hoyt)...................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:27)
Luigi Dragoni, ITA, (Mathews) ................. 701 (10s:53, Xes:16)
Keith Trail USA, (Hoyt) ............................ 701
50.Septimus Cilliers, RSA, (Hoyt)............. 701 (10s:54, Xes:29)
Stephan Hansen, DEN, (bow?)................. 701 (10s:53, Xes:28)
Gabriel Badenhorst, RSA, (Bowtech)........ 701 (10s:53, Xes:21) 
Plannick Zachary, USA, (Martin).............. 701 (10s:53, Xes:25) 
Craig Voorn, CAN, (Hoyt)........................ 701
Lihong Min, KOR, (Hoyt).......................... 700 (10s:54, Xes:26)
Ricardo Julio Fierro, MEX, (Hoyt)............. 700 (10s:53, Xes:25)
Adolfo Medina, MEX, (Hoyt).................... 700 (10s:53, Xes:20)
Georg Dollinger, AUT, (Hoyt)................... 700 (10s:53, Xes:16)


Here is an updated list of 700 shooters.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Scott Starnes should be on this list. I know he shot + 700 both days at this years North Region Outdoor Target. He did so last year as well.


Do you have his scores? if so place him in the correct spot on the list, So we have everyone on the list that needs to be.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Here's another at the bottom of the list.

1. Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE).............. 715 ( 10s:67, Xes:37) NEW WORLD RECORD 
Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) ............................ 714 (10s:66, Xes:37)
Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt).......................... 714 (10s:66, Xes:34) 
Pierre Julien Deloche, (Hoyt)...................... 713 (10s:65, Xes:35)
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)........... 711
Dave Cousins, USA (Hoyt)......................... 711
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)................... 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
Jesse Broadwater, USA (Hoyt)................... 710 (10s:63, Xes:42)
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt)......................... 709
10.Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)........... 709 (10s:61, Xes:28)
Peter Elzinga, NED, (Hoyt)......................... 709 
Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) ....................... 708 (10s: 60, Xes:28)
Roger Willet Jr., USA (Hoyt)...................... 707
Sander Dolderman, NED, (Hoyt)................. 707
Logan Wilde, USA (Hoyt).......................... 707 (10s:59, Xes:26)
Mike Schloesser, NED, (Hoyt).................... 707 (10s:59, Xes:24)
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Hoyt)................. 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Gheydi Majid, IRI, (Bow?)......................... 706 (10s:58, Xes:28)
Jorge Jimenez, ESA (Hoyt)........................ 705 (10s:57, Xes:21)
20.Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews)............. 705 (10s:58, Xes:22)
Kim Jongho, KOR, (Hoyt)........................... 704 (10s:59, Xes:28)
Hee Young Choi, KOR, (Hoyt)..................... 704 (10s:56, Xes:25)
Kyritsoglou Sam, BEL (Bow?)..................... 704 (10s:56, Xes23)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bowtech) .............. 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Kazempoor Amir, IRI, (bow?).................... 704 (10s:57, Xes:24)
DP Bierman, RSA, (bow?)......................... 704 (10s:57 Xes:23)
Simon Rousseau, CAN, (Hoyt)................... 704 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Duncan Busby, ENG, (bow?)....................... 704 (10s:56, Xes:30)
Alvarado Gerardo, MEX, (Hoyt).................. 704 (10s:56, Xes:17)
30.Alexander Dambaev, RUS, (bow?)......... 703 (10s:55, Xes:31)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (bow?) .................... 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Njaal Aamaas, NOR, (bow?)....................... 703 (10s:55, Xes:23)
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Bow?) ..................... 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Paul Titcher, GER (Bowtech)...................... 703 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Boe Morten, NOR, (PSE)............................ 703 (10s:55,Xes:23)
Ressar Evert, EST, (hoyt).......................... 703
MIN Lihong, KOR, (Hoyt)............................ 703 (10s:56, Xes:28)
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) ....................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Jari Haavisto, FIN, (Hoyt).......................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:29)
40.Marko Järvenpää, FIN, (Hoyt), ............. 702 (10s:55, Xes:31) 
Aaron Groce, USA, (Hoyt)........................ 701
Garrett Abernethy, USA, (Hoyt)................ 701
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (bow?).................... 701 (10s:54, Xes:26)
Davarci Ali, TUR (Bow?)........................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:25)
Lloyd Reeders Loyd, RSA (Hoyt)............... 701 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Gabriel Badenhorst, RSA, (Bowtech)......... 701 (10s:54, Xes:21)
Andrew Fagan, CAN (Hoyt)...................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:27)
Luigi Dragoni, ITA, (Mathews) ................. 701 (10s:53, Xes:16)
Keith Trail USA, (Hoyt) ............................ 701
50.Septimus Cilliers, RSA, (Hoyt)............. 701 (10s:54, Xes:29)
Stephan Hansen, DEN, (bow?)................. 701 (10s:53, Xes:28)
Gabriel Badenhorst, RSA, (Bowtech)........ 701 (10s:53, Xes:21) 
Plannick Zachary, USA, (Martin).............. 701 (10s:53, Xes:25) 
Craig Voorn, CAN, (Hoyt)........................ 701
Lihong Min, KOR, (Hoyt).......................... 700 (10s:54, Xes:26)
Ricardo Julio Fierro, MEX, (Hoyt)............. 700 (10s:53, Xes:25)
Adolfo Medina, MEX, (Hoyt).................... 700 (10s:53, Xes:20)
Georg Dollinger, AUT, (Hoyt)................... 700 (10s:53, Xes:16)
Domagoj Buden, CRO, (Hoyt)....................700


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

1. Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE).............. 715 ( 10s:67, Xes:37) NEW WORLD RECORD 
Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) ............................ 714 (10s:66, Xes:37)
Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt)........................ .. 714 (10s:66, Xes:34) 
Pierre Julien Deloche, (Hoyt)...................... 713 (10s:65, Xes:35)
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)........... 711
Dave Cousins, USA (Hoyt)........................ . 711
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)................... 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
Jesse Broadwater, USA (Hoyt)................... 710 (10s:63, Xes:42)
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt)........................ 709
10.Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)........... 709 (10s:61, Xes:28)
Peter Elzinga, NED, (Hoyt)........................ 709 
Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) ....................... 708 (10s: 60, Xes:28)
Roger Willet Jr., USA (Hoyt)...................... 707
Sander Dolderman, NED, (Hoyt)................. 707
Logan Wilde, USA (Hoyt)........................ .. 707 (10s:59, Xes:26)
Mike Schloesser, NED, (Hoyt).................... 707 (10s:59, Xes:24)
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Hoyt)................. 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Gheydi Majid, IRI, (Bow?)........................ . 706 (10s:58, Xes:28)
Jorge Jimenez, ESA (Hoyt)........................ 705 (10s:57, Xes:21)
20.Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews)............. 705 (10s:58, Xes:22)
Kim Jongho, KOR, (Hoyt)........................ ... 704 (10s:59, Xes:28)
Hee Young Choi, KOR, (Hoyt)..................... 704 (10s:56, Xes:25)
Kyritsoglou Sam, BEL (Hoyt)..................... 704 (10s:56, Xes23)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bowtech) .............. 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Kazempoor Amir, IRI, (Hoyt).................... 704 (10s:57, Xes:24)
DP Bierman, RSA, (Bowtech)........................ . 704 (10s:57 Xes:23)
Simon Rousseau, CAN, (Hoyt)................... 704 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Duncan Busby, ENG, (Mathews)....................... 704 (10s:56, Xes:30)
Alvarado Gerardo, MEX, (Hoyt).................. 704 (10s:56, Xes:17)
30.Alexander Dambaev, RUS, (Bowtech)......... 703 (10s:55, Xes:31)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (PSE) .................... 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Njaal Aamaas, NOR, (bow?)....................... 703 (10s:55, Xes:23)
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Mathews) ..................... 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Paul Titcher, GER (Bowtech)..................... . 703 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Boe Morten, NOR, (PSE)......................... ... 703 (10s:55,Xes:23)
Ressar Evert, EST, (Hoyt)........................ .. 703
MIN Lihong, KOR, (Hoyt)........................ .... 703 (10s:56, Xes:28)
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) ....................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Jari Haavisto, FIN, (Hoyt)........................ .. 702 (10s:54,Xes:29)
40.Marko Järvenpää, FIN, (Hoyt), ............. 702 (10s:55, Xes:31) 
Aaron Groce, USA, (Hoyt)........................ 701
Garrett Abernethy, USA, (Hoyt)................ 701
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Mathews).................... 701 (10s:54, Xes:26)
Davarci Ali, TUR (Bow?)........................ ... 701 (10s:54,Xes:25)
Lloyd Reeders Loyd, RSA (Hoyt)............... 701 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Gabriel Badenhorst, RSA, (Bowtech)......... 701 (10s:54, Xes:21)
Andrew Fagan, CAN (Hoyt)...................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:27)
Luigi Dragoni, ITA, (Mathews) ................. 701 (10s:53, Xes:16)
Keith Trail USA, (Hoyt) ............................ 701
50.Septimus Cilliers, RSA, (Hoyt)............. 701 (10s:54, Xes:29)
Stephan Hansen, DEN, (PSE)................. 701 (10s:53, Xes:28)
Gabriel Badenhorst, RSA, (Bowtech)........ 701 (10s:53, Xes:21) 
Plannick Zachary, USA, (Martin).............. 701 (10s:53, Xes:25) 
Craig Voorn, CAN, (Hoyt)........................ 701
Lihong Min, KOR, (Hoyt)........................ .. 700 (10s:54, Xes:26)
Ricardo Julio Fierro, MEX, (Hoyt)............. 700 (10s:53, Xes:25)
Adolfo Medina, MEX, (Hoyt).................... 700 (10s:53, Xes:20)
Georg Dollinger, AUT, (Hoyt)................... 700 (10s:53, Xes:16)
Domagoj Buden, CRO, (Hoyt)....................700


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

The list should be updated with all results from Wolrd cup of this year (more than 20 in Poland only including Pagni's 714) and others, like Chris Perkins 715 world record..

The starter of the thread also said "nothing less than 701", so tens of 700 scores were already missing.

I think it is almost impossible to keep track of 700 up scores, as there are too many around, already.

Definitely, 700 at 50 mt does NOT compare to FITA 1400 at all..


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Just posted, and seen the list updated with many new names and Perkins' record ...


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

1. Christopher Perkins, CAN (PSE).............. 715 ( 10s:67, Xes:37) NEW WORLD RECORD 
Reo Wilde, USA, (Hoyt) ............................ 714 (10s:66, Xes:37)
Pagni Sergio, ITA, (Hoyt)........................ .. 714 (10s:66, Xes:34) 
Pierre Julien Deloche, (Hoyt)...................... 713 (10s:65, Xes:35)
Braden Gellenthien, USA (Mathews)........... 711
Dave Cousins, USA (Hoyt)........................ . 711
Dominique Genet, FRA, (Hoyt)................... 710 (10s:63, Xes:32)
Jesse Broadwater, USA (Hoyt)................... 710 (10s:63, Xes:42)
Kevin Tataryn, CAN (Hoyt)........................ 709
10.Martin Damsbo, DEN, (Mathews)........... 709 (10s:61, Xes:28)
Peter Elzinga, NED, (Hoyt)........................ 709 
Dietmar Trillus, CAN (PSE) ....................... 708 (10s: 60, Xes:28)
Roger Willet Jr., USA (Hoyt)...................... 707
Sander Dolderman, NED, (Hoyt)................. 707
Logan Wilde, USA (Hoyt)........................ .. 707 (10s:59, Xes:26)
Mike Schloesser, NED, (Hoyt).................... 707 (10s:59, Xes:24)
Roberto Hernandez, ESA (Hoyt)................. 706 (10s:58, Xes:27)
Gheydi Majid, IRI, (Bow?)........................ . 706 (10s:58, Xes:28)
Jorge Jimenez, ESA (Hoyt)........................ 705 (10s:57, Xes:21)
20.Slavko Tursic, SLO, (Mathews)............. 705 (10s:58, Xes:22)
Kim Jongho, KOR, (Hoyt)........................ ... 704 (10s:59, Xes:28)
Hee Young Choi, KOR, (Hoyt)..................... 704 (10s:56, Xes:25)
Kyritsoglou Sam, BEL (Hoyt)..................... 704 (10s:56, Xes23)
Shaun Teasdale, NZL, (Bowtech) .............. 704 (10s:57, Xes:26)
Kazempoor Amir, IRI, (Hoyt).................... 704 (10s:57, Xes:24)
DP Bierman, RSA, (Bowtech)..................... ... . 704 (10s:57 Xes:23)
Simon Rousseau, CAN, (Hoyt)................... 704 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Duncan Busby, ENG, (Mathews)..................... .. 704 (10s:56, Xes:30)
Alvarado Gerardo, MEX, (Hoyt).................. 704 (10s:56, Xes:17)
30.Alexander Dambaev, RUS, (Bowtech)......... 703 (10s:55, Xes:31)
Patrick Laursen, DEN, (PSE) .................... 703 (10s:56, Xes:27)
Njaal Aamaas, NOR, (bow?)....................... 703 (10s:55, Xes:23)
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Mathews) ..................... 703 (10s:55, Xes:21)
Paul Titcher, GER (Bowtech)..................... . 703 (10s:57, Xes:22)
Boe Morten, NOR, (PSE)......................... ... 703 (10s:55,Xes:23)
Ressar Evert, EST, (Hoyt)........................ .. 703
MIN Lihong, KOR, (Hoyt)........................ .... 703 (10s:56, Xes:28)
*Alberto Blazquez ESP (Mathews C4)...............703 (10s:55, Xes: 19)*
Herian Bocalli, ITA, (Bow?) ....................... 702 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Jari Haavisto, FIN, (Hoyt)........................ .. 702 (10s:54,Xes:29)
40.Marko Järvenpää, FIN, (Hoyt), ............. 702 (10s:55, Xes:31) 
Aaron Groce, USA, (Hoyt)........................ 701
Garrett Abernethy, USA, (Hoyt)................ 701
Michael Cauwe, BEL, (Mathews).................... 701 (10s:54, Xes:26)
Davarci Ali, TUR (Bow?)........................ ... 701 (10s:54,Xes:25)
Lloyd Reeders Loyd, RSA (Hoyt)............... 701 (10s:54,Xes:22)
Gabriel Badenhorst, RSA, (Bowtech)......... 701 (10s:54, Xes:21)
Andrew Fagan, CAN (Hoyt)...................... 701 (10s:54,Xes:27)
Luigi Dragoni, ITA, (Mathews) ................. 701 (10s:53, Xes:16)
Keith Trail USA, (Hoyt) ............................ 701
50.Septimus Cilliers, RSA, (Hoyt)............. 701 (10s:54, Xes:29)
Stephan Hansen, DEN, (PSE)................. 701 (10s:53, Xes:28)
Gabriel Badenhorst, RSA, (Bowtech)........ 701 (10s:53, Xes:21) 
Plannick Zachary, USA, (Martin).............. 701 (10s:53, Xes:25) 
Craig Voorn, CAN, (Hoyt)........................ 701
Lihong Min, KOR, (Hoyt)........................ .. 700 (10s:54, Xes:26)
Ricardo Julio Fierro, MEX, (Hoyt)............. 700 (10s:53, Xes:25)
Adolfo Medina, MEX, (Hoyt).................... 700 (10s:53, Xes:20)
Georg Dollinger, AUT, (Hoyt)................... 700 (10s:53, Xes:16)
Domagoj Buden, CRO, (Hoyt)....................700


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

It seems clear that the benchmark needs to be at least 710.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

>--gt--> said:


> It seems clear that the benchmark needs to be at least 710.


And you'd have less than 10 shooters like that...


----------

